# Moving Sale!!!



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Meopta Meopro 3-9x40 with German #4 Reticle. I purchased this scope new in March of 2016, and used it for the Utah general season deer hunt. Comes with two neoprene covers, all paperwork - including warranty card that was never sent in, and lens cloth. $300 OBO - shipped to your door. No trades! Located in Northern Utah and could meet anywhere between Logan and SLC. (801)six six eight - seven five 9 8

*If you plan on mounting this scope on a Tikka T3, I will include Talley one-piece mount/rings for $15. 
Link for more information, including the specs of the scope:
http://www.opticsplanet.com/meopta-meopro-3-9x40mm-1in-tube-riflescope.html


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

*More ...*

*Blind Bag and Backpack*
Flambeau blind bag, used but in great condition - no fraying, zippers and Velcro work perfectly. $20
Tanglefree backpack - new, never used. $20
*
Shotgun Shells*
Total of eight boxes of 12 GA. 3" Steel Shot comprised of:
Five boxes of 3" 1-1/4 #2s
One box of 3" 1-1/8 #2
Two boxes of 3" 1-1/8 #4 (Black Cloud box is full of Kent's 1-1/8 #4)

Total of 3 boxes, plus 34 loose shells comprised of:
12 GA 2-3/4" 1-1/8 #7.5 and #8

$60 for all steel shot, $20 for all lead shot. $100 for all shells, blind bag, and backpack.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Scope reduced to $200.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> Scope reduced to $200.


Pm on the way

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

can you send me a pic of the backpack? Thanks


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

hunting777 said:


> can you send me a pic of the backpack? Thanks


Just sent you an email.

Also, all the steel shot has been sold.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Scope and rings are sold.


----------

